# Anemic Rabbit



## James.Walker1 (Feb 4, 2009)

We recently traded our A3 with the 2.0 turbo for a Rabbit with the 2.5. This is my wifes car - at least I convinced her to get the manual, but the 2.5 is really disappointing - very little power and torque and the mileage is also only about 22 - we were getting 26 to 30 in the A3.








What mods are available and best choices for this engine? I've done some goggleing and can't seem to find much. 
I apologize if this has already been discussed - I'm a newbie and didn't find a search function.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*

Most people won't understand how the 2.5 manual could be disappointing --- neither mileage wise or concerning power/torque.
You need to be more specific. What did you expect? A 3.x BMW or A4?


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*

i drove a 2.5 for almost 3 years and just bought a GTI in aug...
huge difference in gas milage...the 2.0 blows it away
as far as power between the 2 engines i didnt think there was a real night and day difference..infact the 2.5 manual is pretty impressive imo


_Modified by nastybags at 11:52 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (nastybags)*

I totally agree, but I would like he OP to state his problems.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (feels_road)*

hey no complaining about gas mileage until you start getting 15mpg. anyways you can get an intake, chip, and exhaust and you will have no more issues with power.
http://www.namotorsports.net/a...=1500


_Modified by rabbit07 at 4:05 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## James.Walker1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (rabbit07)*

Maybe I was just spoiled with the 2.0 turbo in the A3 - the 2.5 has a nice flat torque curve - it just doesn't have the guts when you need to pass and most of my driving is two lane roads in northern New Hampshire. Throttle response is sluggish too. 
Remember this 4 door Rabbit is my wife's car - she's fine in it and I usually drive my Touareg V8 in which I have no complaints. In fact, she never even put 91 octane in her A3 so she never realized the full potential of that car. Good thing the computer compensates for the 87......








I did a little browsing and saw some nice increases in torque with cold air and cat back - those are easy and not too expensive. What are the best upgrades? I am cautious about a chip upgrade since they are permanent and the car is still under warrenty.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*

Hehe, clearly you've never driven a MkII with 85 hp before. The Rabbit with 170 hp is really nothing to complain about.


----------



## MkV_2.5 (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the power the manual 2.5 provides... very torquey.. gas milage sucks, but the sound is awesome... I had a Cobalt SS/SC w/Stage 2 before, and the Rabbit really isn't that bad (170HP)


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Turbo the rabbit, you'll be good then.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

"i drive a t'reg V8 - and the 2.5 gas mileage is disappointing"
really?
if you were honestly concerned with mileage you wouldnt be caught dead in the 'reg. as for power, if its your wife's car, and she doesnt miss the added power, i say leave it alone.


----------



## E36BMW (Nov 11, 1999)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*

I came from an 06 Passat 2.0T Tiptronic and I'm very impressed with the performance of the 2.5 Rabbit (also a Tip).


----------



## natural1 (Oct 28, 2006)

There's a reason why no other cars use the 2.5 I5 engine - it's a gas hog and not as peppy as turbo and super charged engines of smaller capacity. VW should bring the 1.4 and 1.6L euro varieties to the US.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James.Walker1* »_We recently traded our A3 with the 2.0 turbo for a Rabbit with the 2.5. but the 2.5 is really disappointing - very little power and torque 

Has the performance changed since you took the test drive before your purchased? I guess I am expecting you would know the performance was going to be much less for a car of the same size and weight.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

The Rabbit is an economy car, what'd you expect? You aren't going to get GTI performance for Rabbit price out of the box. It really isn't that bad even...


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James.Walker1* »_ I am cautious about a chip upgrade since they are permanent and the car is still under warrenty.

Chip upgrades are very reversible and will not void your warranty. I usually deal with Manchester VW and they only ask about the chip if they are going to do updates to the ECU. They had no problem at all with my car being chipped. And its probably one of the best bang for your buck upgrades you can do.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

0-60 in 7.6 seconds. Not too bad IMO. I've never had a problem passing anybody. Try passing with a 2.slow.
The Rabbit has plenty of power.


_Modified by Bob Weaver at 8:08 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*

go here and read >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=740


----------



## James.Walker1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (AngryScientist) Gas Mileage*

I really don't care about the mileage - my wife is complaining even though I pay for all the gas. She just got better with her A3 - maybe it's an obsession. I get 15 to 17 in the Touareg and 9 to 11 in my Sierra so it's all relative. 
I'm just after a little more fun when I drive the Rabbit. It's the only manual in my fleet.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (AngryScientist) Gas Mileage (James.Walker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James.Walker1* »_
I'm just after a little more fun when I drive the Rabbit. It's the only manual in my fleet.

Then you should have bought a GTI. The Rabbit (Golf really) competes with Civics, Versas, XBs, Mazda 3s, etc. It's basic transportation. Granted, it's one of the most fun and one of the quickest. Mid 7s to 60 is nothing to scoff at and neither is a 130 MPH governed top speed. 
Mileage sucks, I will admit it.


----------



## VDubWabbit (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not having a problem with gas mileage. 25mpg city, and nearly 30 highway. Drive like you have some sense, and you'll get good gas mileage.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VDubWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubWabbit* »_ Drive like you have some sense, and you'll get good gas mileage.

You also live in buttfvvck, VA where there's no traffic. Stop and go takes a huge hit on mileage.


----------



## MkV_2.5 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
Then you should have bought a GTI. The Rabbit (Golf really) competes with Civics, *Sentras*, XBs, Mazda 3s, *Lancers* etc. It's basic transportation. Granted, it's one of the most fun and one of the quickest. Mid 7s to 60 is nothing to scoff at and neither is a 130 MPH governed top speed. 
Mileage sucks, I will admit it.

Corrected, Versas are slow and fit in the Accent/Fit/Yaris category (although a tad bit bigger)
And I'm sure most will agree on the fact that the Rabbit is quite better/faster dans a Civic/Mazda3/Lancer.. even the GTS


_Modified by MkV_2.5 at 9:09 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
You also live in buttfvvck, VA where there's no traffic. Stop and go takes a huge hit on mileage. 

I think you have grossly overestimated the size of Franconia, NH. Unless James is traveling out of town a lot with the car, it is a very rural area.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (MkV_2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkV_2.5* »_
And I'm sure most will agree on the fact that the Rabbit is quite better/faster dans a Civic/Mazda3/Lancer.. even the GTS



I hope they would, that's kind of my point...


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_
I think you have grossly overestimated the size of Franconia, NH. Unless James is traveling out of town a lot with the car, it is a very rural area.

That wasn't my point. Rather, I was replying to VDubWabbit who says "if you drive with some sense" you'll get better gas mileage. That might work in middle-of-nowhere, VA but it doesn't work for all of us. This has nothing to do with NH.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

^^ my bad, missread that a little. On the topic of gas mileage though, its a stick so you can always hyper-mile it and drive in one gear too hight. I used to do that in my GLI and got my average as high as 42 in a 2.0T


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

The 2.5 can get decent gas mileage with some practice, I am able to get 25mpg city without too much work, 30+mpg hwy should be the norm.


----------



## James.Walker1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

The Golf is a whole lot better car than the Civic/Mazda/Lancer. There is quite a difference between Japenese and German cars and the Golf benefits from the Audi trickle down. The drivetrain, interior and ride is much better in the Golf than those others you're implying compare to the Golf. And sure I would have rather had the GTI, but my wife wasn't going for it. I've had 3 GTI's, went to the A3 then back to the Rabbit.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (James.Walker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James.Walker1* »_ I've had 3 GTI's, went to the A3 then back to the Rabbit. 

Well, you downgraded so of course you're going to take a hit in performance. I'm just not sure what your point is here.


----------



## 2slojetta0L (Dec 15, 2001)

Why did you trade the A3?


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

solution: go buy a yaris and drive it around for a few years. 
then go buy a rabbit and enjoy the lustful performance gain.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Bought my jetta used, had 28k on the clock. Previously i had shopped mostly BMW-3 series, 323/325's with horsepower ranging from 170-183 or something like that. End result, the jetta provided me with a very very similar driving experience, which is why i made the purchase. 
Neway, i think i've found the jetta about the same as i would have with most of those other cars after time. It could use a little more power, it handles great, looks great, and is still a blast to drive. My millage is a little better though, normally in the mid 20's when mixed. All highway driving, it's in the low 30's....Nothing for me to complain about.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_Bought my jetta used, had 28k on the clock. Previously i had shopped mostly BMW-3 series, 323/325's with horsepower ranging from 170-183 or something like that. End result, the jetta provided me with a very very similar driving experience, which is why i made the purchase. 
Neway, i think i've found the jetta about the same as i would have with most of those other cars after time. It could use a little more power, it handles great, looks great, and is still a blast to drive. My millage is a little better though, normally in the mid 20's when mixed. All highway driving, it's in the low 30's....Nothing for me to complain about. 

a jetta does not provide a similar driving experience to a 3 series bmw.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

provided enough of one for me


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (nastybags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastybags* »_i drove a 2.5 for almost 3 years and just bought a GTI in aug...
huge difference in gas milage...the 2.0 blows it away
as far as power between the 2 engines i didnt think there was a real night and day difference..infact the 2.5 manual is pretty impressive imo

_Modified by nastybags at 11:52 AM 2-4-2009_

your absolutely right, the gas mileage i have found not that impressive and have seemed to find that the 2.0 does get better gas mileage.
on another note, nastybags, your 2.5 jetta looked good and was impressive, sad to see you get rid of the car because of the subframe.
correct me if im wrong, but i think that was the reason for it


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (nastybags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastybags* »_
huge difference in gas milage...the 2.0 blows it away
_Modified by nastybags at 11:52 AM 2-4-2009_

I'm confused by this when the rating are so close to each other.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mileage sucks? I don't get it - 26 city, 33 highway isn't that bad for fun car with 170 hp, on regular too.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James.Walker1* »_We recently traded our A3 with the 2.0 turbo for a Rabbit with the 2.5. This is my wifes car - at least I convinced her to get the manual, but the 2.5 is really disappointing - very little power and torque and the mileage is also only about 22 - we were getting 26 to 30 in the A3.








What mods are available and best choices for this engine? I've done some goggleing and can't seem to find much. 
I apologize if this has already been discussed - I'm a newbie and didn't find a search function.
Thanks for any help.
you do realize that the 2.5 is a bigger motor than the 2.0, right? That could be why your gas mileage went down.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_Mileage sucks? I don't get it - 26 city, 33 highway isn't that bad for fun car with 170 hp, on regular too.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (Corruptkid)*

i really dont know what you guys are talking about o the bad fuel mileage. i get at least 35mpg on highway set on cruise and maybe 32-33 with me giving throttle. and about 25-28mpg in city and thats with me getting into it to. as for the whole ecu flash thing, i have it done to my car, and i had the ecu switched out before with ecu flash before under warranty with no issues. i think my 4door rabbit has plenty of power compared to a stock gli. they may win but they are turboed and im not. soreally dont care. hell a friend of mine has an 08 with the gti cluster and his cluster is showing him getting 40 mpgs in his 2door.


----------



## yellowdemon327 (Feb 6, 2009)

that 2.5 tiptronic is pretty impressive in my opinion. blows the doors off of my gf's passat with the 1.8t


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (yellowdemon327)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowdemon327* »_that 2.5 tiptronic is pretty impressive in my opinion. blows the doors off of my gf's passat with the 1.8t

if you really want to be impressed by the 2.5L, then put a C2 turbo kit on it...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
if you really want to be impressed by the 2.5L, then put a C2 turbo kit on it...
X2


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
You also live in buttfvvck, VA where there's no traffic. Stop and go takes a huge hit on mileage. 

It's possible to get really good gas mileage in stop and go traffic. You just have to know how. Here's a good start.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (Bob Weaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bob Weaver* »_
I'm confused by this when the rating are so close to each other.


It also really depends on how you drive your car. 45+ mpg on the highway is possible, but most people won't even consider taking the necessary steps to achieve this until gas hits $5+.


_Modified by the_humeister at 9:32 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
It also really depends on how you drive your car. 45+ mpg on the highway is possible, but most people won't even consider taking the necessary steps to achieve this until gas hits $5+.

I don't care how much gas costs. I ain't stepping anywhere,I got a car and I'm driving it fast!!!


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Anemic Rabbit (James.Walker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James.Walker1* »_We recently traded our A3 with the 2.0 turbo for a Rabbit with the 2.5. This is my wifes car - at least I convinced her to get the manual, but the 2.5 is really disappointing - very little power and torque and the mileage is also only about 22 - we were getting 26 to 30 in the A3.








What mods are available and best choices for this engine? I've done some goggleing and can't seem to find much. 
I apologize if this has already been discussed - I'm a newbie and didn't find a search function.
Thanks for any help.

you are a moron 
its a $30k+ car compared to a $18k
you cant even compare the two
as for u only getting 22 mpg try driving a little more efficiently
finally as for power in a 5 cylinder 2.5 liter engine honestly what were you expecting?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol 
i know right ?
seriously!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i think it's just the midrange that is bugging you.... im going for the new APR software when i get the cash (costs a little more but you get more features) with all the cool features like lockout (dealers wont even know)... and the ghey rev hang goes away and you'll get more midrange passing power... especiallly with an intake 
no help with fuel though.... higher displacement means more fuel is being displaced... pretty SOL


----------

